# Xmas Champagne Brunch



## canagirl (Dec 10, 2009)

I used to live in Asia and would always go to a wonderful Xmas All-you-can-drink/eat Champagne Brunch at a 5 star hotel. Is there something similar in Cape Town? Thanks


----------

